# Conte vuole Kondogbia al Chelsea



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2016)

Secondo _*Sportmediaset *_il Chelsea di Conte, per sostituire i partenti Fabregas e Obi Mikel, vorrebbe prelevare Kondogbia dall'Inter. L'operazione sarebbe fattibile per il prossimo Gennaio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Novembre 2016)

Farebbe faville.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2016)

Scommettiamo che al Chelsea questo almeno diventa un giocatore di calcio ? 

E'la stampa asservita che ha fatto passare sto incontrista come un Verratti .. Kongocoso deve recuperare i palloni e basta .


----------



## kolao95 (8 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che al Chelsea questo almeno diventa un giocatore di calcio ?
> 
> E'la stampa asservita che ha fatto passare sto incontrista come un Verratti .. Kongocoso deve recuperare i palloni e basta .



Il problema è che a Milano ha dimostrato di non saper fare neanche quello, ma vabbè. Fosse stato italiano sarebbe stato bollato come "bidone", invece per questo qui il discorso non vale e "in un'altra squadra diventa un giocatore di calcio", vabbè..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2016)

Se tutto va bene gli pagano pure 20 milioni sto paracarro..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che a Milano ha dimostrato di non saper fare neanche quello, ma vabbè. Fosse stato italiano sarebbe stato bollato come "bidone", invece per questo qui il discorso non vale e "in un'altra squadra diventa un giocatore di calcio", vabbè..


Ma l'hai mai visto giocare al Monaco? No, perché quel Kondogbia lo comprerei domani.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma l'hai mai visto giocare al Monaco? No, perché quel Kondogbia lo comprerei domani.



No, non seguo quel campionato, ma mi è bastato vederlo in tantissime partite qui da noi per capire quanto fosse scarso. E non venitemi a dire 'è colpa del ruolo', all'Inter ha giocato in tutte le posizioni: mediano, mediano col centrocampo a 2, mezzala e i risultati sono sempre stati pessimi. E no, non vale neanche il discorso del campionato diverso perchè allora a tutti quelli che considerano scarso Sosa potrei dire "ma lo hai visto in Turchia?" Idem per Gusravo Gomez nel campionato argentino.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, non seguo quel campionato, ma mi è bastato vederlo in tantissime partite qui da noi per capire quanto fosse scarso. E non venitemi a dire 'è colpa del ruolo', all'Inter ha giocato in tutte le posizioni: mediano, mediano col centrocampo a 2, mezzala e i risultati sono sempre stati pessimi. E no, non vale neanche il discorso del campionato diverso perchè allora a tutti quelli che considerano scarso Sosa potrei dire "ma lo hai visto in Turchia?" Idem per Gusravo Gomez nel campionato argentino.



Questo è vero. Però attenzione a bollare per cesso un giocatore di 22 anni.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (8 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo _*Sportmediaset *_il Chelsea di Conte, per sostituire i partenti Fabregas e Obi Mikel, vorrebbe prelevare Kondogbia dall'Inter. L'operazione sarebbe fattibile per il prossimo Gennaio.


Peccato perchè vada dove vada l'affare lo fa sempre e solo l'Inter...


----------



## kolao95 (8 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero. Però attenzione a bollare per cesso un giocatore di 22 anni.



Per carità, è ancora giovane e ha tutto il tempo di fare una grande carriera, però a oggi non ha dimostrato veramente nulla. L'anno scorso aveva diverse attenuanti: era al primo anno in Italia, in un ambiente che è storicamente un circo e con un allenatore molto particolare come Mancini, che non è un allenatore alla 'Sarri', che migliora i giocatori sia tecnicamente che tatticamente, anche se qui ci sarebbe da aprire un'altra parentesti, visto che Mancini aveva richiesto Kondogbia insistentemente e quindi dubito che non abbia provato a farlo rendere al meglio. Comunque sia quest'anno, però, è arrivato De Boer, che è tutt'altro allenatore rispetto allo jesino, e Kondogbia ha fatto, se possibile, anche peggio.

Vi faccio un altro esempio di un giocatore passato dai nerazzurri e che ritengo sopravvalutato, Kovacic: il croato è un giocatore che in Italia aveva fatto vedere una visione di gioco e una capacità di verticalizzare fuori dal comune, il problema è che faceva vedere queste qualità in solo due o tre partite (peraltro inutili ai fini della stagione) all'anno, però intanto era un giocatore su cui ci si poteva lavorare per renderlo più continuo, trovandogli definitivamente un ruolo (in Italia non ancora si era capito se fosse più trequartista o mezzala) e lavorando sulla testa e la personalità del giocatore. Kondogbia, invece, che cosa ha fatto vedere in Italia? Ripeto, nulla di nulla. Per cui se un giorno mi dicessero 'puoi fare uno sgarbo all'Inter in stile Pirlo/Seedorf e devi scegliere tra Kovacic e Kondogbia' andrei senza dubbi sul croato. D'altronde non è un caso se uno se lo contendevano due squadre arrivate a metà classifica in Italia e l'altro è finito al Real Madrid.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, non seguo quel campionato, ma mi è bastato vederlo in tantissime partite qui da noi per capire quanto fosse scarso. E non venitemi a dire 'è colpa del ruolo', all'Inter ha giocato in tutte le posizioni: mediano, mediano col centrocampo a 2, mezzala e i risultati sono sempre stati pessimi. E no, non vale neanche il discorso del campionato diverso perchè allora a tutti quelli che considerano scarso Sosa potrei dire "ma lo hai visto in Turchia?" Idem per Gusravo Gomez nel campionato argentino.



Gomez è forte , ti ricrederai .


----------



## kolao95 (8 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gomez è forte , ti ricrederai .



Infatti io non l'ho già bollato come cesso, aspetto ancora qualche partita prima di dare giudizi definitivi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, non seguo quel campionato, ma mi è bastato vederlo in tantissime partite qui da noi per capire quanto fosse scarso. E non venitemi a dire 'è colpa del ruolo', all'Inter ha giocato in tutte le posizioni: mediano, mediano col centrocampo a 2, mezzala e i risultati sono sempre stati pessimi. E no, non vale neanche il discorso del campionato diverso perchè allora a tutti quelli che considerano scarso Sosa potrei dire "ma lo hai visto in Turchia?" Idem per Gusravo Gomez nel campionato argentino.


Male, perché altrimenti sapresti di cosa è capace Kondogbia. Sai qual è il discorso che vale? Che ha giocato in una squadra senza né capo, né coda, tatticamente imbarazzante. Non ha lacuna importanza il fatto che abbia giocato in ruoli suoi, perché non ha mai giocato in una squadra organizzata.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Male, perché altrimenti sapresti di cosa è capace Kondogbia. Sai qual è il discorso che vale? Che ha giocato in una squadra senza né capo, né coda, tatticamente imbarazzante. Non ha lacuna importanza il fatto che abbia giocato in ruoli suoi, perché non ha mai giocato in una squadra organizzata.



Allora Handanovic, Miranda, Medel, Icardi e a intermittenza Perisic e Brozovic devono essere degli alieni. Bah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Allora Handanovic, Miranda, Medel, Icardi e a intermittenza Perisic e Brozovic devono essere degli alieni. Bah.


Non tutti i calciatori sono uguali. Kondogbia è molto più associativo di altri.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non tutti i calciatori sono uguali. Kondogbia è molto più associativo di altri.



Tranquillo, ti ricrederai presto come con Bacca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, ti ricrederai presto come con Bacca


Il quale sarebbe scarso? Bacca è più adatto ad alcuni contesti di gioco e meno adatto ad altri, ma non è scarso.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il quale sarebbe scarso? Bacca è più adatto ad alcuni contesti di gioco e meno adatto ad altri, ma non è scarso.



Nono, quale scarso.. Solo che hai passato l'estate intera a dirci quanto fosse adatto a giocare anche in una squadra che utilizza il possesso palla, e ci sono tantissimi messaggi che testimoniano ciò, salvo ora convenire con quelli (me compreso) che dicevano il contrario.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nono, quale scarso.. Solo che hai passato l'estate intera a dirci quanto fosse adatto a giocare anche in una squadra che utilizza il possesso palla, e ci sono tantissimi messaggi che testimoniano ciò, salvo ora convenire con quelli (me compreso) che dicevano il contrario.


Ah sì, su questo ti do ragione, mi sono sbagliato. Ciò non vuol dire, però, che abbia torto su Kondogbia, furbacchione


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah sì, su questo ti do ragione, mi sono sbagliato. Ciò non vuol dire, però, che abbia torto su Kondogbia, furbacchione



Vedremo  se proprio dovesse esplodere spero lo faccia in un'altra squadra ovviamente


----------



## Nicco (10 Novembre 2016)

Ma che culo per la sfinter.


----------

